# Catastrophic Loss Of My Wood



## kazuma78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I am moving my possessions and the possessions of my soon to be wife (Getting Married tomorrow!!!) and stuff from Ohio to Fort Bliss where I just moved to and the Army is refusing to move my wood. They are telling me that it is "Construction materials" and I took to calling all the way up the chain of supervisors and they refused to see the wood any other way other than in black and white of being construction materials and/or cordwood. It pissed my off severely because I have quite a substantial amount of nice blanks at home and now I cant move all of my wood. Including a couple of 8' boards of Pau Ferro, Paduk, Lacewood and one of tulipwood that is 3'. I just had to share my frustration with the transportation department severely raking me over the coals on this move.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2013)

Just keep[ it stored in Ohio until you can go back and get it. You're getting married tomorrow in Ohio right? Then you're driving you and the new bride down to Texas? Rent a small uhaul/ryder they are cheap. Even if you are taking a honeymoon no reason you can't drag your wood along. Or maybe send the wife on to Texas and take your wood on a honeymoon then all meet up in Texas and live happily ever after.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

Tell her you can't get married because you can't take the wood. ....... On second thought
Congratulations

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2013)

Box it up and ship it yourself! Getting the government to change their mind or admit they are wrong is like getting water to go up hill. Also it might be a great use of double sided tape- stick some of it in or on the underside of furniture. Who would know.................... Not that I am recommending such an underhanded dastardly thing- but I would bet it would work..........


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah ill probably end up shipping some of it. We are flying back to Texas so I will have to end up leaving it in Ohio for now. I can get some of my turning stock back in my luggage but the bigger chunks and lumber will have to stay here. Its good to know not to stock up on stuff in Texas for my next move though. It was just disheartening because I was counting on having some of that wood to use once I got back. Oh well not much you can do when the big green monster makes a decision no matter how senseless it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

SELL IT ON WOODBARTER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

or TRADE IT ON WOODBARTER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 27, 2013)

Have you already moved all of the stuff out except for the wood? What is stopping you from say, building a 8' plywood box and putting all of your wood inside and saying that it is a "bench" for your house when the movers come. If you painted it a normal color and it looked half decent they probably wouldn't even question it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cabomhn - I love that creativity. Mike1950 - those are great ideas too.

Andy


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think the long ones look like bed slats to me>>>


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that they're not letting you bring your wood along with you... From what I've heard, moving companies in general won't move lumber as they consider it "construction materials." I like the idea given about building a box/bench and filling it with your wood. That's what I'd do - and plan to do whenever the day comes that we move.


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 27, 2013)

Nail them all together and call it "ART"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 27, 2013)

RBcarving said:


> Nail them all together and call it "ART"


Or hot glue - it's less destructive. Somewhere I've seen an article about some people who got items through customs that way - attach them together some way and call it art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2013)

You could also wrap it with the bed frame. Kitchen table.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh....and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## jmurray (Dec 27, 2013)

Losing your wood? I believe there's a pill for that

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2013)

jmurray said:


> Losing your wood? I believe there's a pill for that


Here I am fighting the urge to post the exact same thing!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 27, 2013)

Put in in a box yourself and mark it textbooks from college. Nothing heavier than a boxful of books. It shouldn't be hard to outthink the federal government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

Josh - They have pretty much covered it. I was just going to suggest you label it "Lynn's shoes" No one would question that. That is how I would move my turning stock. If you take your long stock and build a shipping crate out of around say a book case or your wall art with your name on it they can't refuse.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Well I am moving my possessions and the possessions of my soon to be wife (Getting Married tomorrow!!!) and stuff from Ohio to Fort Bliss where I just moved to and the Army is refusing to move my wood. They are telling me that it is "Construction materials" and I took to calling all the way up the chain of supervisors and they refused to see the wood any other way other than in black and white of being construction materials and/or cordwood. It pissed my off severely because I have quite a substantial amount of nice blanks at home and now I cant move all of my wood. Including a couple of 8' boards of Pau Ferro, Paduk, Lacewood and one of tulipwood that is 3'. I just had to share my frustration with the transportation department severely raking me over the coals on this move.


Wow, I did a couple of military moves and they moved all my lumber, and all my wood working equipment, the only thing I recall them not wanting to deal with was Hazmat stuff, propane bottles, etc. Maybe things have changed... If you do a DIY move, you can move anything you please, limited only by poundage, a little late for that choice though...


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah I would done a partial DIY move but its like a 27 hour drive from there to here and we opted to spend that extra time with the family as opposed to on the road. I think putting them in boxes labeled textbooks is a really good idea. I Think I can really get the job done with that. I also like gluing some of the boards together. I think we could probably put end caps on them and call them quilt racks since we already legitimately have a couple of those. Thanks for the suggestions! We might be able to move some of this stuff yet!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2013)

Quite frankly, I think your wood should be considered professional materials, and they don't charge that against your weight limit. Chuck


----------

